# Pontiacs in the news



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, fellow GTO owners, the good news is that there is a picture today of a 1967 GTO drop top on the cover of The New York Times above the fold. The bad news is that the byline is "Its Musccle Car Glory Faded, Pontiac Shrivels With Age." The story is about GM demoting Pontiac to a "niche" brand, whatever that means. I test drove a G8 the other day and it was really nice, responsive and comfortable to drive, but I don't need another car (I wish I did, because Pontiac dealers are offering some great deals.). Anyway, the article commented on Pontiac's "Glory Days," as Jim Wangers would describe them.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Well, fellow GTO owners, the good news is that there is a picture today of a 1967 GTO drop top on the cover of The New York Times above the fold. The bad news is that the byline is "Its Musccle Car Glory Faded, Pontiac Shrivels With Age." The story is about GM demoting Pontiac to a "niche" brand, whatever that means. I test drove a G8 the other day and it was really nice, responsive and comfortable to drive, but I don't need another car (I wish I did, because Pontiac dealers are offering some great deals.). Anyway, the article commented on Pontiac's "Glory Days," as Jim Wangers would describe them.


It's a shame Pontiac let things slip (like most) over the years. 

However, I've noticed 66 & 67 GTOs showing up in the movies lately.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

Remember its the New York Times :willy:. They just want to tear down anything American!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

We are experiancing "The Decline and Fall of Western Civilization" :willy: Eric


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

GTO'n'TRANSAM said:


> Remember its the New York Times :willy:. They just want to tear down anything American!


:agree

The story should be about the rise and fall of the NY Times! You can buy a share of stock now, not that I would recommend it, for less than a copy of the Sunday Times!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO'n'TRANSAM said:


> Remember its the New York Times :willy:. They just want to tear down anything American!


:agree 

Man ain't that the truth


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> It's a shame Pontiac let things slip (like most) over the years.


Rick, it wasn't so much Pontiac allowing it to happen as Corporate restricting them. It was corporate that disallowed performance advertising and eventually took their engines away in favor of Chevrolet's in Pontiac cars to reduce cost. Jim Wangers and John DeLorean were very creative in the use of making the GTO and it's performance an option, thereby sidestepping the corporate decree for many years. The gas crisis and smog years didn't help much either.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

agreed corporate stupidity and goverment regulation. gm stopped making convertibles, dodge starts makeing them and comes out of bankruptcy. gm stops rear wheel drive cars and fords gets all the cop car and taxi business. gm develops the retro camaro years ago and ford makes the newest mustang and gm drops firebird camaro. now the goverment is trying to require the roof supports will survive a rollover like a roll cage. drivers should be road tested evry 5-7 years or sooner if they have more 3 accidents in that time frame.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We are getting legislated out of our freedom at an alarming rate. It gets worse every year tenfold. Thank God I grew up when I did, when you could still make a CHOICE about how you wanted to live your life. I try not to think about it too much, it's just too damn depressing. I agree. The US should have drivers pass an evasive manuver and skid control test as part of getting a drivers license. Germany does, and they have excellent drivers. With anti-lock 4 wheel disc brakes, yaw control, traction control, skid control, cruise control, GPS, etc., it's NO WONDER many new drivers don't have a clue. I'm cut off and tailgated daily, by 20 year old women with their headlamps off in the dark eating a burger and talking on the phone, with a kid in the baby seat. It's a whole now world!!!! PS: my GTO's DON"T HAVE CUPHOLDERS! If you tried to drink a cup of coffee coing down the road, you'd be wearing it!!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is only start of a new time. As a transportation design major, we had a seminar about energy and gasoline at a convention center. A couple of PHD's from UC David, UCLA, and a couple of other schools came out to speak. The Geology PHD's got the worst of us, depressed everyone after he calculated how much longer we had gasoline to fuel our cars.

This may be a little off topic but here is what I think. Without cars, horse carriages at the time were the best mode of transportation, and they had a major issue, horse crap all over the streets was making people sick. After the first car was planned out in the late 1800's, we welcomed the arrival of a horseless carriage. Once more and more vehicles were replacing horses on the streets, everyone was so happy to see no more horse droppings on the streets, but we got so caught up in this, no one noticed that we cannot see the very thing that was killing us coming from the cars. No matter what happens, do you really think we are going backwards, and dropping horses all over the streets again?? Hell no. We will be forced to come up with new idea's, and develop the ideas we have now into real life solutions. Engineers have been waiting desperately for a time like this to cash in on the next big idea, that will be revolutionized.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Armaz06, you're right, of course. But, some of us that "had it good" for a long time got spoiled, myself included. Cheap fuel, cheap, low tech, mechanical goods---easy to maintain, modify, and operate...I am a product of my upbringing. I love old mechanical stuff, like trains, steam shovels, cars, boats, tube radios, etc....I can't relate to Ipods and digital everything. My house is full of antiques, I write and draw with fountain pens, and I tend to listen to music that's anywhere from 30 to 80 years old. I don't like change, but life IS change, and I'll have to deal with it!!! Meanwhile, I think I'll go dust off the tripower on my '65 GTO.....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Armaz06, you're right, of course. But, some of us that "had it good" for a long time got spoiled, myself included. Cheap fuel, cheap, low tech, mechanical goods---easy to maintain, modify, and operate...I am a product of my upbringing. I love old mechanical stuff, like trains, steam shovels, cars, boats, tube radios, etc....I can't relate to Ipods and digital everything. My house is full of antiques, I write and draw with fountain pens, and I tend to listen to music that's anywhere from 30 to 80 years old. I don't like change, but life IS change, and I'll have to deal with it!!! Meanwhile, I think I'll go dust off the tripower on my '65 GTO.....


LOl I definitely agree, I was born in in 1989 and I love seeing items from the older days, and when I see the prices from those days for cars, repairs, products, gas, ect... it almost makes me puke.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I paid $1200 for my 1965 GTO. It had the factory tri power, 4 speed, and posi. I still have the car, and have maybe a total of 4k in it, including the purchase price. I paid $1800 for my '67 GTO convertible a year later, in 1983. All told, I have less than 5k in it, including the purchase price. I once bought a 64,000 mile, Capri Gold '65 GTO with black vinyl top and interior with auto and 4bbl for $800. I drove the crap out of it. Two years later, in 1982, I sold it for a whopping $1100. I thought I did good! OK: NOW you can puke!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> LOl I definitely agree, I was born in in 1989 and I love seeing items from the older days, and when I see the prices from those days for cars, repairs, products, gas, ect... it almost makes me puke.


Wow, that kinda hits home. My daughter is 12 years older than you and my son is 7 years younger...:willy:
Jeff, those days of buying muscle cars was worth living thru and we managed to survive too. They weren't "investment grade" or museum pieces back then. They were just fast cars to drive the bejeepers out of. I bought my 70 LS5 SS 454 Chevelle in 73 and the engine had been modified already then. Darn few muscle cars lasted more than a few months in stock form. "Matching numbers"......who cared......pull the smog crap, stock intakes and exhaust and bolt on the speed goodies. 
And YES, the modern standard of driving is the reason I quit driving OTR. It is way too dangerous out there and NO ONE cares about anyone else's right to a safe space. I hate government intervention on my rights as much as anyone else, but I believe everyone should have to pass the written test for their state when they renew their license, just to remind them that there really are laws they are supposed to follow.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I paid $1200 for my 1965 GTO. It had the factory tri power, 4 speed, and posi. I still have the car, and have maybe a total of 4k in it, including the purchase price. I paid $1800 for my '67 GTO convertible a year later, in 1983. All told, I have less than 5k in it, including the purchase price. I once bought a 64,000 mile, Capri Gold '65 GTO with black vinyl top and interior with auto and 4bbl for $800. I drove the crap out of it. Two years later, in 1982, I sold it for a whopping $1100. I thought I did good! OK: NOW you can puke!!!


 :shutme 
:shutme
:shutme


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

*NBC Friday Evening News*

You guys may have caught this last evening... Not real surprising I guess.....

msnbc.com Video Player


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I saw on the news our new transportation sec (LaHood) [Last time I heard that name "Preacher" kicked his arz in the movie Pale Rider] wants to tax people on the amount of miles they drive. The figure I saw reported like 1 or 2 cents per 1/4 mile. Some states are doing this now as an alternative to the gas tax?
At least the Messiah is against this idea.....
Obama nixes plan to tax motorists on mileage

I am FEARFUL where this country is headed. It seems NOW every lunatic idea is being considered at its all geared against the values we all grew up on. This country is nose diving and the brakes so it seems ain't working.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gasgoat said:


> You guys may have caught this last evening... Not real surprising I guess.....
> 
> msnbc.com Video Player


No Offense, but I don't watch MSNBC or listen to the NY Times, they are notorious left wing propaganda affiliates. The video is disheartening though, I guess time will tell. Expect the worse but hope for the best.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I saw on the news our new transportation sec (LaHood) [Last time I heard that name "Preacher" kicked his arz in the movie Pale Rider] wants to tax people on the amount of miles they drive. The figure I saw reported like 1 or 2 cents per 1/4 mile. Some states are doing this now as an alternative to the gas tax?
> At least the Messiah is against this idea.....
> Obama nixes plan to tax motorists on mileage
> 
> I am FEARFUL where this country is headed. It seems NOW every lunatic idea is being considered at its all geared against the values we all grew up on. This country is nose diving and the brakes so it seems ain't working.


It's called desperation. The politicians have pissed away the gas tax on pork barrel projects for years and now that our roads and bridges are complete trash and the economy is in the tank, they are trying to come up with money to repair them. The "no new tax" program the Republicans ran for the last 2 decades didn't help. With less people working and less tax coming in, there will be all kinds of ways to get more out of the people still working. It all comes down to the same game. Those who have jobs will pay for all the projects instead of having that money to live on and use for personal gain.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> No Offense, but I don't watch MSNBC or listen to the NY Times, they are notorious left wing propaganda affiliates. The video is disheartening though, I guess time will tell. Expect the worse but hope for the best.


:agree


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I am FEARFUL where this country is headed. It seems NOW every lunatic idea is being considered at its all geared against the values we all grew up on. 

:agree

You must be one of those PA clingers hun GTO JUDGE? Well, I'm a WA clinger, well met!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't get me started on this conversation...we are definitely heading in the wrong friggin' direction and we're a$$-deep in debt for who knows how many generations!

Is the sky really falling?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lock and Load...... Anarchy is right around the corner.... 

Men died driving communism out of countries... Some of those commie values are being touted now to save us from what we fought to keep.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

REX said:


> I am FEARFUL where this country is headed. It seems NOW every lunatic idea is being considered at its all geared against the values we all grew up on.
> 
> :agree
> 
> You must be one of those PA clingers hun GTO JUDGE? Well, I'm a WA clinger, well met!


I'm trying to cling on to what I have while the government is working to give what I am clinging on to, to others. I'm having a real hard time dealing with this. Change....... we are only being given a sample of what "our" new world order is going to be.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

lets just hope oneday ameicans wake up and learn to pull togethe and fight againts this unfai cap thare pressing on us, did you know that if you took a 100,000 cars off the road a week it would not get rid of the amount of sjunk in the ai that one factory produces in one day so why mess with out cars win the wolds factorys are the main sorce


----------

